
Redeye VC: The Giving Tree and The New York Times - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/02/the-giving-tree-and-the-new-york-times.html
======
greyman
Interesting article, but I don't agree with the simile. Internet didn't ask
anything from NYT, and I don't think Internet is that boy. Internet is more
like another tree, which most boys started to prefer

